# X-Trail Navigation DVD error



## MikeyH (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi

I have a UK spec December 2007 X-trail and have recently purchased a navigation DVD update from Navteq.

DVD arrived really quickly which was great put it in the vehicle and immediately got a disc error message. Tried several times ejecting removing from the DVD unit eventually the DVD worked. Next morning started the vehicle up and got disc error message again.

Removed DVD and replaced with the original and it worked straight away. Next step tried the new DVD again and low and behold disc error. 

Contacted Navteq who gave me the line that it's a problem with my equipment and that I need to contact Nissan as my vehicle obviously needs a firmware update. 

Contacted Nissan who had never heard of the vehicle requiring a firmware update so they suggested going back to Navteq.

Went back to Navteq and they insisted it was my vehicle at fault but with persistence I managed to get them to supply a replacement had to send the first DVD back before they would despatch but that was bearable.

New DVD arrived and again disc error! Spoke to Navteq again and they are firmly pointing the finger at my vehicle or Nissan and suggested I contact Nissan again to see if they can test the DVD in another vehicle or get my navigation system checked out.

Nissan refuse to allow me to try the DVD in another vehicle as it would mean testing in a customer vehicle that the do not own and want money before they will entertain a diagnostic check (£50).

I have already forked out £160 to Navteq for a disc that works once in every dozen attempts.

The original DVD is Europe 2006-2007 version on X7 platform and the new DVD is Europe 2011 version on X7 platform.

Has anyone else out there had similar problems and found a solution?

Mikey


----------

